# PowerLan mit integriertem Wlan?



## ReaCT (11. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe folgende Fragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt:

Ich habe fürs erste dieses und jenes Set aussgesucht (devolo dLAN 200 AVplus SE II Starter Kit, 200Mbps, LAN (01575/01579) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Network Kit, 200Mbps, LAN (01586) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
Zunächst wäre ich gerne informiert darüberob bei den beiden Modellen nur die Farbe anders ist. Außerdem ob es nicht vielleicht was besseres für den Preis gibt. Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass man auch mit PLan gleichzeitig durch einen Adapter oder ähnlichem zusätzlich WLan haben kann. In wiefern ist das möglich und kombinierbar mit den gennanten devolos? 
Danke für Antworten schonmal


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Die Farbe ist anders und im Starterkit sind nur zwei dLAN Module. Außerdem haben beide kein WLAN. Da sucht man dann am besten nach Devolo dLAN mit WLAN. Kosten meist 20 - 30 Euro mehr.
Devolo stellt gute Qualität her. Und man sollte den Bedarf auch an zukünfigen Erweiterungen festmachen, da später die Modele vielleicht nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Kombinieren mit anderen funktioniert nicht immer^^

WLAN kann man aber auch per LAN Kabel und nem WLAN Router / Access Point realisieren, wenn man sowas noch rumliegen hat. Die Adapter nehmen ja keine Steckdose weg.


----------



## ReaCT (11. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist anders und im Starterkit sind nur zwei dLAN Module. Außerdem haben beide kein WLAN. Da sucht man dann am besten nach Devolo dLAN mit WLAN. Kosten meist 20 - 30 Euro mehr.
> Devolo stellt gute Qualität her. Und man sollte den Bedarf auch an zukünfigen Erweiterungen festmachen, da später die Modele vielleicht nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Kombinieren mit anderen funktioniert nicht immer^^
> 
> WLAN kann man aber auch per LAN Kabel und nem WLAN Router / Access Point realisieren, wenn man sowas noch rumliegen hat. Die Adapter nehmen ja keine Steckdose weg.


 
Ich hab ja einen Wlan Router, der aber eine sehr begrenzte Reichweite hat und nicht für meine Zwecke geignet ist. Deshalb habe ich gedacht das ich mit Wlan in PowerLan günstiger fahre, da ich ohnehin nur 10 m brauche ( Ja da habe ihc mit meinem Router schon keine Verbindung mehr ....)

devolo dLAN 200 AV Wireless N, 200Mbps, 3x LAN/WLAN 300Mbps (1406/1611) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Ist das da ein Adapter mit zusätzlichem Wlan? Müsste doch mit meinen Vorgeschlagenen passen.


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Das passt auf jeden Fall. Allerdings ist bezahlst du hier für einen Adapter schon 75,-. Ich meinte ja auch, wenn du die 10m überbrückt hast, steckst du da wo der dlan Adapter mit WLAN ran soll, einfach mit LAN Kabel den WLAN Router ran. Dann hasse da WLAN. Wenn den WLAN Router über ist^^


----------



## ReaCT (12. Mai 2011)

ok danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Einfach schauen was besser passt. Einfacher ist es natürlich mit dem WLAN dLan von Devolo. Außerdem sparst du dir einen Stromverbraucher^^


----------

